# Floppy Carrots?



## ezrasmummy (Oct 2, 2004)

Anybody know what to do about or with carrots that get floppy in the fridge? How do you prevent it? Can I just shred them anyways? TIA!


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

mine don't get floppy unless they are really old. i think that keeping them in one of the drawers may help cause some fridges call those drawers "crispers"


----------



## ezrasmummy (Oct 2, 2004)

Mine aren't old. I bought them Thursday and by Saturday they were floppy. I kept them in a bag in the vegetable drawer. Hmmmm. The mystery continues.


----------



## calicocj (Oct 27, 2005)

maybe try 'shocking' them in a bowl of ice water for a few minutes? I think one of the causes of veggies wilting in the fridge is loss of moisture.... I've been able to rejuvenate floppy carrots this way, and then use them as normal...


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezrasmummy* 
Mine aren't old. I bought them Thursday and by Saturday they were floppy. I kept them in a bag in the vegetable drawer. Hmmmm. The mystery continues.

They might have been sitting in the store a long time.

I've used carrots that weren't crisp. They didn't seem or taste spoiled or rotten.


----------



## 63977 (Sep 14, 2006)

They'd be fine in a soup.


----------



## gaialice (Jan 4, 2005)

My carrots also became soggy. I am rather convinced it is because they were poor quality. I was in a hurry and instead of buying bio from the shop I bought them when I was in a big hypermarket where we were looking for some household supplies... the other carrorts do not get soggy so soon.

I wonder is it better to keep them in the fridge or rather in a closet, as you do with potatoes and onions?


----------



## astrophe27 (Aug 27, 2007)

Store better. I invested in a bunch of rectangle Tupperware Fridgemates and they were so helpful! I wasn't throwing out organic produce like crazy any more and carrots can easily go 2 weeks or more.

If yours have already gone floppy, shred and make carrot bread, juice them, or do a soup or stew.

A.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

It sounds like old carrots. I have kept carrots in the fridge in bags or not for as much as 2 months with no floppiness. If they have the greens still on them, that could be the problem. The greens should be cut off if you are not going to use them within a day or two. The greens keep pulling moisture out of the root.

Using floppy carrots in any cooked manner should be fine.


----------



## polyhymnia (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
mine don't get floppy unless they are really old. i think that keeping them in one of the drawers may help cause some fridges call those drawers "crispers"

I keep my carrots in this drawer and they go floppy in a day or two







Only the kind I get from my CSA with greens still on though. I have tried cutting the greens, leaving the greens on, in a bag, not in a bag... they still get floppy









Theoretically, the CSA carrots are picked only two days before I get them at the most...


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

Cut the green tops off. Then put the floppy carrots in a bowl of water in the fridge overnight to refresh them. You can leave them in the water for several days to keep them crisp.


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

cut them up and stir fry. or make soup and puree them.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

Carrot (and other veggie storage tip): wrap in cloth napkin, shove into plastic bag. Into crisper they go. Mine will last for a couple weeks.

What to do with soggy ones? Wash them, cut into baby carrot size pieces and place in freezer until you're ready to make a soup out of them. I do this with most veggies that are "on their way out"


----------

